
Ships infected with ransomware, USB malware, worms - howard941
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ships-infected-with-ransomware-usb-malware-worms/
======
matt_the_bass
Not just malware. I’ve been on the bridges of ships where the ECDIS computer
stopped working because the HDD was full from downloading porn.

Now that doesn’t conform to ECDIS standards.

